# How to Set Up Ladder Stabilizer



## mathmonger

I feel like a ladder stabilizer is so much more stable than just setting up a ladder. But I have yet to figure out a good technique for setting it up. Half the time, when I set up the ladder, the stabilizer sits on the roof and kind of pulls up and I find the runk locks are being held half open. That sure doesn't seem safe. So I get the rung locks closed and now the stabilizer is up in midair, not doing anything.


----------



## Fix'n it

i set the feet nice and firm. then let the stabilizer set down on the roof. 

what brand do you have ?


----------



## mathmonger

Werner.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Werner-Universal-Stabilizer-AC96/100658403


----------



## Fix'n it

i saw that one. took a pass.

i have a "ladder max". it is an EXCELENT tool !
2 of my pics are here.
top, 4th over. and 8 rows down, on the paver walk.
https://www.google.com/search?q=lad...2rnJAhUJNz4KHa-eA4kQ_AUICSgD&biw=1440&bih=813


----------



## mathmonger

I'll put it on my Christmas list.


----------



## r___r

I use to use an extension ladder everyday to access roofs, over 15 years ago. Nowadays I just access my own roof rarely.

How about Guardian's Ladder Stability Anchor. I don't know if this product was available back in the day, but, it looks sturdy and stable.

https://www.google.com/search?q=gua...qLrJAhUDL4gKHakOBOYQ_AUICCgC&biw=1242&bih=585


----------



## Colbyt

I use this one which connects to 2 rungs. It has a spring loaded captive device on on and provides a locking pin for the second. The ladder can ride up a bit but the pin and device prevent dis engagement.

lowes.com/pd_95493-287-AC78___?productId=3047885&pl=1&Ntt=ladder+stabilizer


----------



## jproffer

r___r said:


> I use to use an extension ladder everyday to access roofs, over 15 years ago. Nowadays I just access my own roof rarely.
> 
> How about Guardian's Ladder Stability Anchor. I don't know if this product was available back in the day, but, it looks sturdy and stable.
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=gua...qLrJAhUDL4gKHakOBOYQ_AUICCgC&biw=1242&bih=585


What are you going to clamp it to on the roof? And you have to go up the ladder to strap it to the ladder.

Some (many) will probably disagree, but if I have to get ON the roof, I leave the ladder pretty low so I can climb straight over the top to step onto the roof. If I don't have to leave the ladder, then needless to say, I let it run higher. In either case, I've never used a ladder stabilizer or felt the need to...no close calls, no lean and pray moments.

Don't lean beyond the width of the ladder and you'll be fine. If you need to move over, bring your a$$ down off the ladder and move it over :thumbsup:


----------



## 1985gt

jproffer said:


> Some (many) will probably disagree, but if I have to get ON the roof, I leave the ladder pretty low so I can climb straight over the top to step onto the roof. If I don't have to leave the ladder, then needless to say, I let it run higher.



And if you are a business then OSHA can get involved. 3' above the roof edge, i do agree in some instances 3' is to much on sloped roofs.


----------



## jproffer

Yea, I know...but I'm not. 

I guess if I was, I'd raise it up and do the death defying swing around onto the roof....................or maybe not .


----------



## r___r

My response in red.



jproffer said:


> What are you going to clamp it to on the roof? If you look at the picture closer, the Guardian is clamped to the facia board. And can be attached to a rafter under the eave.
> And you have to go up the ladder to strap it to the ladder. Yes, you do have to go up the ladder to strap it. It gets installed AFTER the ladder is set-up at the proper angle, but, BEFORE any work.
> 
> Some (many) will probably disagree, but if I have to get ON the roof, I leave the ladder pretty low so I can climb straight over the top to step onto the roof. If it works for you, cool. Your, probably, not the only one who STILL does that. I've done that as well, until I learned, properly. I've never seen or heard of OSHA showing up before an accident. Hope they don't show up to yours.
> If I don't have to leave the ladder, then needless to say, I let it run higher. In either case, I've never used a ladder stabilizer or felt the need to...no close calls, no lean and pray moments. Your not the only one. I've never used a ladder stabilizer(looks like a good safety item), but, if it works for some folks and they feel safe using it, then good for them.
> 
> Don't lean beyond the width of the ladder and you'll be fine. If you need to move over, bring your a$$ down off the ladder and move it over :thumbsup: That's common sense. But, I guess some safe procedures are not ok to break, while others are.



I'm not suggesting the Guardian is the 'answer' to keep the ladder from kicking out backwards or sideways, I'm just sharing the info of this product, because it looks to me like a good additional measure to help keep the ladder stable.

If the ladder stabilizer was on the jobsite, I'd use it if it works good.


----------



## danpik

The Werner stabilizer and others like that are not rated to be set onto roofs. They are only to be placed against a sidewall. Werners web site has info speaking to this. Right from their web site.... _We do not manufacture any stabilizers that rest on a roof of a structure. Our stabilizers are meant to be used as a standoff and rest against the siding of the structure and position around windows._ The problem with using something like this resting on the roof is, after you start to climb the ladder, the ladder flexes (bows), This in effect causes the ladder to slightly shift down from it's resting point. If the top of the ladder is prevented from sliding down that little bit as one of these stabilizers would do, the ladder will then have to effectively stretch to accommodate the increased length. This would effectively unlock the rung locks as the OP is experiencing.


----------



## mathmonger

danpik said:


> The Werner stabilizer and others like that are not rated to be set onto roofs. They are only to be placed against a sidewall. Werners web site has info speaking to this. Right from their web site.... _We do not manufacture any stabilizers that rest on a roof of a structure. Our stabilizers are meant to be used as a standoff and rest against the siding of the structure and position around windows._ The problem with using something like this resting on the roof is, after you start to climb the ladder, the ladder flexes (bows), This in effect causes the ladder to slightly shift down from it's resting point. If the top of the ladder is prevented from sliding down that little bit as one of these stabilizers would do, the ladder will then have to effectively stretch to accommodate the increased length. This would effectively unlock the rung locks as the OP is experiencing.


Thank you so much for that, danpik. That is exactly what I needed. Most work trucks I see driving around don't have any stabilizers on their ladders and if they do, they look like mine. So I just assumed that was the way to do it. 

My wife already bought the ladder max for my Christmas present and I kept wondering if it was actually any different from what I already have. This is very reassuring that I am doing the right thing.


----------



## craig11152

I did residential roofing for almost 30 years. My first choice was always a 20" piece of rope I would tie to a gutter fastener. :vs_karate:


----------



## mathmonger

Did I put this thing on right? Nothing holds the ladder max in place. It can't come off because of the pins, but is it supposed to slide around all over the place?


----------



## Fix'n it

mathmonger said:


> Did I put this thing on right? Nothing holds the ladder max in place. It can't come off because of the pins, but is it supposed to slide around all over the place?


got a pic ? ,mine is on there pretty darned well.


----------



## mathmonger

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3IJrCc9nN9PXzdlN2x5ZmxvUjQ/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Fix'n it

it looks like you have some side play there. i have never noticed how much mine has.
but i haven't noticed it moving around. perhaps i have thicker rungs making it fit tighter, idk.
maybe you can squeeze the parts that go over the rungs to tighten them up. idk if that will help, but it won't hurt to try.
and try putting the pins in the other holes.


----------



## mathmonger

I finally got somebody on the phone about this. A guy named Mike from Ladder Max tells me that it is supposed to have play in it and when you put weight on it, it tightens up. Maybe it is designed like that so the play comes out of there instead of opening up the rung locks? Or maybe he is just trying to get me off the phone. I dunno.


----------



## Fix'n it

have you used it ?


----------



## mathmonger

Fix'n it said:


> have you used it ?


Yeah. The jury is still out. It does lock in when I put weight on it. But it goes against every instinct.


----------



## hotrod351

friend bought this one so i bought one, at lowes. it works.


----------

